# door ajar buzzer tones?



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

i have a weird question? My car(96 200SX-SE) has that annoying buzzer the sounds when the door is open and either 1- you left your keys in the ignition, or 2- you left the lights on. now mine works like its suppose to, but the weird thing is that it sounds normal for a couple seconds, and the then the tone changes, im not sure exactly, but it definetly does change. I'm gonna go smoke a cig. and listen to it... ill let you know. 
P.S. any input is appreciated. Thanks... BRB


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

strange... the tone didnt change, but now that i think about it i dont recall it changing at night when i get home from work. however in the morning when i put the key in the ignition to go to work thats usally when i hear it. another strange thing i noticed is that my door open light doesnt come on ever... only when i turn the key to the on position. could this be related to my other post? http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=106728
well please let me know what you think


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

I dont believe mine is on unless the key is in the On position either, though my car isnt here for me to check. Mines a 95 and the sound is different.. where a 96 you hear a none stop buzz, I got a "Ding, Ding, Ding" sound. Personally Id like the just cut the sound off all together, annoying as shit, mostly when Im working on my car and want to leave the door open.

You did say you hear it in the morning.. maybe its tempeture releated? Cold in the morning maybe?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

You can turn off the sound completely by disconnecting the ding thingy on the back of the gauge cluster. Glad I did it a long time ago


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Char said:


> ...You did say you hear it in the morning.. maybe its tempeture releated? Cold in the morning maybe?


 LOL when i say morning i meant like noon when i wake up, i stay up late and sleep late. when i posted that i was getting more along the lines, that mabbye the battery had run low overnight? and the tone change could have something to do with the battery and the output voltage. anyone got any idead about the door ajar light? it only comes when the key is in the on position, a connection problem?


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

makaveli said:


> Anyone got any idead about the door ajar light? it only comes when the key is in the on position, a connection problem?


Do you mean when you have the car running it isnt on too?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Char said:


> Do you mean when you have the car running it isnt on too?


no i dont think it comes on when the door is open no matter if the car is running or not, the only time ive seen it is when im starting the car


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah all the lights should turn on while starting the car. Odd.. you get the buzz though? So it knows the doors open, just doesnt show the light? Im not sure how the wireing is so I dont know... Sorry. But it does sound like a short or something somewhere.


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

the only thing that can cause the buzzer to change tones is the amount of current going to the buzzer changing. It could be a loose connection either inside of the buzzer or out,. It could also be the button that is inside the Ignition switch that lets the car know that their is a key inserted into the ignition switch. To tell the difference leave your lights on and the door open, if the tone changes, then it is not inside the ignition switch. If the tone does not change either wiggle your key inside of the iginiton switch, or use a paper clip to mannually push down the button inside of the ignition switch.
to do this:
1) get 2 paper clips or a small screwdrivers etc.
2) use one to open the cover that protects the inside of the ignition from dut dirt etc.
3) use the other to push down on the button. It is the very first thing you will see inside of the ignition.

WARNING: sticking blunt objects inside of your cars ignition could VOID THE WARRENTY OF THE VEHICLE. NEVER EVER EVER EVER DO THIS or NISSAN WILL CHARGE YOU THE SUM OF $100,000,000!!!! Yeah just be carefull.


By playing with the swich you should be able to see if it is the cause of the problem. If it is not part of the problem, then that is one more thing that it isnt.

Hope this helps.


----------

